# pac man frog



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i have a 20 gallon tank thasts half land half water, seperated by plexiglass in the middle, the one side is covered in moss and the other is 4 inch deep water, is the water to deep for a pac man? if so what could go in a tank like that, maybe some sort of snake?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nope the pac man will drown


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Newts perhaps?


----------

